# 9-hour standoff ends in arrest



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Monday, April 11, 2005
By BOB DATZ
[email protected]

CHICOPEE - Police wrapped up a nine-hour standoff yesterday morning by rushing a two-story house where it is believed a hostage situation existed following a domestic dispute.

No gunshots were fired at an Aldenville two-family home where the suspect kept police at bay after a loud argument and alleged assault.

Police said the suspect, 39-year-old Glen H. Reynolds, was in the city lockup after a 10:15 a.m. arrest, while his live-in girlfriend was being treated for bruises and other injuries at Baystate Medical Center in Springfield. Her 4-year-old daughter, who was also rescued from the apartment, was with her mother and physically unharmed, said Detective Lt. Mark S. Higgins, head of the police Special Response Team.

The names of the woman and girl were not being released.

Higgins would not discuss the medical condition of the suspect, citing his privacy rights, although he said he knew of no injury during the arrest.

Reynolds was being held on charges of threatening to commit a crime (murder), disturbing the peace and domestic assault and battery, one count of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon (coat hanger and belt) and two counts of kidnapping, Higgins said.

Police were first alerted by neighbors to a loud quarrel at 16 Hawthorn St. about 1:45 a.m., Higgins said. A man answered after patrol officers knocked at the first-floor apartment. Police said he threatened to shoot them if they didn't leave. "No gun was shown, but he threatened to shoot," Higgins said.

The Special Response Team, which just last month held extensive exercises for various situations in a vacant commercial building, surrounded the home. They ushered upstairs tenants to safety and evacuated some other neighbors from the immediate area.

Residents watching from porches, windows and the police perimeter in the neighborhood of one- and two-family homes heard exchanges by bullhorn but also watched as negotiations took place by telephone.

Those talks broke down about 5:15 a.m., Higgins said and, about five hours later, according to neighbors, police gave a warning that they would be coming into the building if there was no surrender.

Several officers rushed in and, according to witnesses, one ran out cradling the 4-year-old. Higgins said Reynolds offered little resistance.

The team of about 15 officers handled the situation without need of backup from outside agencies.

"They seemed like they were pretty professional," one neighbor said, adding: "It was just like you see on the television shows."

Tony Paragosa, who lives on Sanders Street directly behind the two-family, said he owns the building with his wife, Fatima. He described Reynolds as a reliable tenant who worked hard for a scrap recycling business.

"He works so hard; the girl stays home," he said. "He's good tenant; he's good worker. This is important."


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Good Work!


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice job CPD. :t:


----------

